# HMSO, Norwich, Norfolk, U.K. - Nov 2009



## manof2worlds (Nov 15, 2009)

Something of a carbunkle on the skyline of Norwich is this former Her Majesty's Stationery Office building. Been empty for a few years now and is occasionally used by the police for terrorist training. Here's a brief bit of history:



> Her Majesty's Stationery Office was originally the official publishing and stationery department of the Government of the United Kingdom. It was also considered to be one of the main print buyers, printers and suppliers of office equipment in the U.K.
> Sovereign House was built in the 1960's for the HMSO, upon completion they moved most of the main operations to Norwich from London in the 1970's.
> The now disused office building in Norwich's Anglia Square, has had at least three plans proposed for its use, all of which have rejected by Norwich City Council. The future of the site is now, at the time of writing (September 2009), very much in a state of limbo.



Night views taken from the top floor - weather to bad for climbing onto the roof.


----------



## Derek (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh well done!

As it happens I wondered into Anglia Square on Saturday during the day and took a peak up on the upper level at the derelict offices. I wondered up to the car park up the little ramp and immediately got pounced on by a friendly and somewhat over-weight security chap who asked if I was lost.

I've been around there many times before and never been challenged so I got the impression they were on the look out for explorers.

According to the guard the plans have all been approved and they should be coming down in the next year or so, but I'll believe it when I see it.

A little more background to the whole abortion that is Anglia Square on my website.

Derek


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Nov 15, 2009)

Very cool pics!


----------



## manof2worlds (Nov 15, 2009)

@Derek: have you been inside Sovereign House? Great write up on Anglia Square by the way 
@JAT33: thanks


----------



## Derek (Nov 15, 2009)

Nope, not been in. I've often mooched around but never seen a way in - haven't tried that hard though must admit.

Derek


----------



## bASS-1 (Jan 24, 2010)

*bass*

i went in there today was easy as hell to acess n diddent c a single rent a cop it a very impressive building the 1st floor is pitch black thow so take a flash light if u wanna hit it up, i will be uploading my pics after i type this. havent got to many as it was a solo mission so had ma tool in ma hand not ma cam lol.


----------



## manof2worlds (Jan 24, 2010)

bASS-1, perhaps we should plan a return trip? Please feel free to e-mail me 

mo2w


----------



## hypergames (Mar 15, 2010)

I don't know if it's just me but I can't see the pictures, if it's not my rubbish pc, can you reupload them please? Literally last night I was thinking about those offices and how i've never seen anyone inside it lol.


----------

